# Sleep Habits



## ClassicRockr (Aug 7, 2014)

From what I've read and experienced, "sleep habits" can change with age/retirement.

Years ago, when I was in my early 40's, I could stay up 'til midnight and still get up at 6AM to be to work at 7AM. I'd be a little tired at work, but not like I would be today if I was working.........*REALLY* tired!! My brother, who is retired also, tells me that he generally goes to bed at 2AM and gets up at 8AM. No nap during the day and he is fine with that. If wife and I go to bed at 11:30PM, she is a *"BEAR"* to get up at 7AM the next morning. I can take a little nap that afternoon, but she is working and can't. There are weekends that wife and I will take a 2 hr. nap in the afternoon. 

Guess, depending on the person, at a younger age, they don't need the sleep that is needed at an older/retirement age. At that "retirement age" a person can go to be when they want to and get up when they want to. From what I've read also, people have a hard time sleeping at night due to pain from not moving around. Our muscles tend to tighten up at night while sleeping. I've "been there, done that"! 

So, do you get good sleep, enough sleep or is your sleep "off and on"?


----------



## Falcon (Aug 7, 2014)

Get a good 8 or 9 hrs. every night.  Rarely a problem.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 7, 2014)

I sleep like a rock. Hubby is the one with sleep issues. I really think he sleeps more than he thinks he does though. Generally we go to bed at 10-10:30. I would usually prefer to stay up later but because hubby still works full time,I almost always go to bed when he does. But if I`m up late on the weekend for some reason (like last weekend,we partied at the kid`s til the wee hours both Fri. and Sat. nights. So Monday I ended up taking an hour nap. That`s when it catches up to me-a couple of days later.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2014)

When I was working for years I'd get to bed really late and have to get up at 4-5AM for work, always did it, was never late, whether I was tired or not.  Now I get to sleep around midnight and get up around 8ish, get 7-8 hours usually.  I hate taking naps, usually feel worse after one than better. fftobed:


----------



## Pappy (Aug 7, 2014)

Terrible sleeper. Worked crazy shifts all my life and it really screwed up my sleep clock. Also having to go to bathroom two, three times doesn't help. Thank God for late night talk radio.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 8, 2014)

Wife and I use to get up multiple times during the night to go potty, then we stopped drinking so much liquids before bed and that "multiple times" thing stopped. Not being able to get to sleep very easily can also be from what a person eats too close to bedtime.......as in sugar in ice cream. Yep, that sugar doesn't dissolve real quick and can keep the old brain awake too long. There are some rare nights when we will both sleep thru the night, but for now, with my shoulder giving me some pain at midnight or little later, I wake up and take some Motrin. The Motrin takes the pain away and puts me back to sleep. 

I'm pretty much an early riser at 7AM or so, compared to my wife getting up at 9AM sometimes on the weekend. I like having breakfast more than having Brunch! Being raised part of my life on a farm and getting up at 5:30AM each morning to feed/water livestock AND being in the Navy and waking up at different times (stand a Watch) was as normal as getting up at 6AM.


----------

